# P Floyd, Div Bell re release + new album oct



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Any Pink Floyd fans here
new album The Endless River in october 
and mebe tour..
and
Division bell is just re released as a double album on Vinyl, 26 quid. same as box set..below
or 
£130 20th Anniversary edition 
Disc 1 – 2LP
Original album, remastered for vinyl in 2014 from the original analogue masters. Includes full-length tracks across 2-LP’s for the first time.

Disc 2 – Blu-Ray (all previously unreleased)
- 2014 Marooned video – directed by Aubrey Powell with stereo and 5.1 audio soundtracks
- 5.1 audio mix of ‘The Division Bell’ by Andy Jackson in 96khz/ 24-bit
- HD audio stereo mix of ‘The Division Bell’ by James Guthrie 96khz/ 24-bit

Disc 3 – Red vinyl 7” single Take It Back (edit) / Astronomy Domine (live)
Replica 7” red vinyl in picture sleeve

Disc 4 – Clear vinyl 7” single High Hopes (edit) / Keep Talking (edit)
Replica 7” clear vinyl in picture sleeve plus poster bag

Disc 5 – Blue Vinyl 12” single High Hopes / Keep Talking / One Of These Days (live)
Replica 12” blue vinyl, laser etched design on reverse, picture sleeve. Includes 7 collectible film cards in a wallet

Disc 6 – CD Album
2011 Discovery version of ‘The Division Bell’ in a new dedicated wallet

Plus:
5 x 26cm x 26 cm art prints..


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Big fan of Floyd, have all their albums but won't buy into the marketing hype above,


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeh, its a ripoff, i want the unreleased tracks, but really prefer it on vinyl, not on bluray..
theres a free marooned track on PF site..
I`m tempted tho, get 2 box sets then ebay one later fer £250... when its rare.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

That will help fund Gilmour and Masons indulgent lifestyle.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Pink Floyd - Old Symphonies OUT NOW !
FLAC

Paris Theatre, London, UK, 16th July 1970
1. Embryo (10:09)
2. Green Is The Colour (3:29)
3. Careful With That Axe, Eugene (7:28)
4. If (4:33)
5. Atom Heart Mother (Orchestra Versions) (25:03)

Piper Club, Rome, Italy, "First European International Pop Festival", 6th May 1968
6. Astronomy Domine (6:42)
7. Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun (8:15)
8. Interstellar Overdrive (6:39)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This CD features a BBC soundboard recording of the Floyds performance of Atom Heart Mother at the Paris Theatre in London on July 16th, 1970 with a full choir and brass ensemble. Also Performed at the same location are track 1-4 ("Embryo", "Green is the Colour", "Careful With That Axe, Eugene" and "If") The material is taken from 2005 FM re-broadcasts and appears here in the best ever sound quality. Three bonus tracks are taken from The Piper Club in Rome at the "First International European Pop Festival" on May 6th, 1968 and features performances of "Astronomy Dominé", "Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun" and "Interstellar Overdrive".

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## joshua (May 12, 2013)

I grew up with older brothers and missed the whole P FLOYD do -

I watched them on that big concert a few years ago, the first time they had performed together for years and was completely blown away ...

I rushed out and bought an album that was in the shops at the time ...

DAVID GILMOUR - Live in Gdansk ...

I bought the DVD straight after ... Must admit - I've bought PF albums since and don't enjoy the 70's versions half as much as I do these up to date GILMOUR versions .. Brilliant !

Here's a link to the work:

www.amazon.co.uk/Live-In-Gdansk-3CD-2DVD/dp/B001C4Z6T8


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Its all wonderful in its own way, but like you i prefer later music, Delicate sound of thunder live is awesome !

On an island leaves me cold though.

Gdansk in the car..


----------



## joshua (May 12, 2013)

Gilmours guitar work makes the hair stand up on the back of my neck on live at gdansk ... If you don't have the DVD live at the Royal Albert Hall check this link for BOWIE / GILMOUR duet ....






Comfortably Numb ...

But you must see the dude dancing around 6:51 - he has to be German dancing like that !


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Big Floyd Fan but if they will not tour for the new album then I will not be buying it.


----------

